# questions



## fnelson (Feb 18, 2010)

How do I know if my tires are liguid filled or air filled?

My battery is oozing from the negative side mostly but also from the positive side as well. I onlky use the tractor 3 times a month and it sits in a garage. Should I unhook the terminal when not in use?

Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Roll your valve stem in the down postion. Push the valve stem and see if air or fluid comes out. If fluid, roll it to higher positions and do the same to determine the fluid level. 
Battery Terminal Corrosion


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Would the battery be some what new?..oozing..can you see crack?
Some say its good disconnect for long peroid


----------



## fnelson (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I will work on it tomorrow


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Hard to offer any help when you've not said what model Yanmar you have.

If we're talking one of the gray market models, a diesel, with switch off, there should be NO current draw on the battery. Shouldn't make any diff connected or not. Mine sets for months on end during the winter months, I've never disconnected the battery.


----------

